

Canada's Red Tape Reduction Act – for every new regulation, one must be removed - D_Alex
https://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/rtrap-parfa/0129bg-fi-eng.asp

======
D_Alex
NPR story here: [http://www.npr.org/2015/05/26/409671996/canada-cuts-down-
on-...](http://www.npr.org/2015/05/26/409671996/canada-cuts-down-on-red-tape-
could-it-work-in-the-u-s)

